# Japan bombed Australia



## bianco (Feb 21, 2014)

Memorial services held for 72nd anniversary of Darwin bombing - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

_*Memorial services held for 72nd anniversary of Darwin bombing. *

Memorial and commemorative services are being held in Darwin for the 72nd anniversary of the first and largest attack on Australian soil._

______________________________________________________________
******************************************************

_*Japanese air raids on Darwin and northern Australia, 1942&#8211;43 *

On 19 February 1942 mainland Australia came under attack for the first time when Japanese forces mounted two air raids on Darwin. The two attacks, which were planned and led by the commander responsible for the attack on Pearl Harbour ten weeks earlier, involved 54 land-based bombers and approximately 188 attack aircraft which were launched from four Japanese aircraft-carriers in the Timor Sea.

In the first attack, which began just before 10.00 am, heavy bombers pattern-bombed the harbour and town; dive bombers escorted by Zero fighters then attacked shipping in the harbour, the military and civil aerodromes, and the hospital at Berrimah. 
The attack ceased after about 40 minutes. 
The second attack, which began an hour later, involved high altitude bombing of the Royal Australian Air Force base at Parap which lasted for 20&#8211;25 minutes. The two raids killed at least 243 people and between 300 and 400 were wounded. 
Twenty military aircraft were destroyed, eight ships at anchor in the harbour were sunk, and most civil and military facilities in Darwin were destroyed. _

___________________________________________________________________________________________
********************************************************************************


Japanese kept right on bombing Australia for another 20 months.


http://australia.gov.au/about-australia/australian-story/japanese-bombing-of-darwin

_Although these first two raids were the largest, the Japanese were to undertake many more raids on Darwin and other northern Australian towns over the next 20 months. Two weeks after the Darwin bombing, on 3 March 1942, the Western Australian town of Broome suffered Australia's second-worst air raid34. The attack killed seventy people and injured another forty, as well as eight large aircraft and 16 flying boats, 24 aircraft in total.

Japanese planes also flew several reconnaissance missions over Australia until 1944.

The other airport base areas in Townsville, Katherine, Wyndham, Derby and Port Hedland were targeted, with loss of military and civilian lives. In late 1942, three raids were made against Townsville, Queensland, as well as Millingimbi, Northern Territory and four raids on the Exmouth Gulf. Nine raids were made on Horn Island.

In the final Japanese attack, a raid on Darwin on 12 November 1943, there were no casualties and only minor damage was caused around the town. In all, there were 64 air raids on Darwin. _

#####

Didn't seem to be many people in Australia crying as Japan was firebombed and nuked.


----------



## theliq (Feb 21, 2014)

bianco said:


> Memorial services held for 72nd anniversary of Darwin bombing - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> _*Memorial services held for 72nd anniversary of Darwin bombing. *
> 
> ...



You forgot about the two Japanese Submarines that entered Sydney Harbour,Well the Americans Bombed,Japan but no we really didn't shed a tear as were were well aware of the cruelty the Japanese did to Australian Servicemen and Women,the Thai-Burma Railway for example,the executions and so on.

Anyway.......The Japanese brought this calamity on themselves as a nation...had they had invaded Australia I doubt you would be here to make comment.........just sayin..steve


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 21, 2014)

Bombed Alaska and (kinda) California with those ocean-crossing balloon bombs.


----------



## namvet (Feb 21, 2014)

the Balloon bomb was a very complex weapon as this vid shows


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLfHU8tiHBk]WORLD WAR II WEAPONRY 13 / 30: Japanese Balloon Bombs (1945, 720p) - YouTube[/ame]

how did it make that long flight over the pacific?? they were not dumb. they knew something about the weather we didn't. the jet stream. components for this were also made by Japanese school children. Sony?? he did live in the empire during the war


----------



## theliq (Feb 21, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bombed Alaska and (kinda) California with those ocean-crossing balloon bombs.



As a footnote to the Japanese Bombing of Pearl,one Jap plane crashed on one of the outer remote  islands of Hawaii,at first the local Hawaiians helped the airmen but one got "FAMILIAR" with one of the women there.......the men hacked him to death,SO THE FIRST JAPANESE KILLED BY THE US IN WW2 WAS THIS ONE...steve


----------



## namvet (Feb 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Bombed Alaska and (kinda) California with those ocean-crossing balloon bombs.
> ...



you know your history. it was called the Niihau Incident. the forbidden island. 

When Japan attacked Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7th, 1941, the island of Ni'ihau was inhabited by a mere 136 souls, most of which were native Hawaiians. Out of those who weren't, three happened to be of Japanese descent, two of which were born on Ni'ihau. Because of the island's small size and significant isolation, the Imperial Japanese Navy mistakenly characterized the area as uninhabited, and designated it as a place to crash land and/or rendezvous with a rescue sub after the onslaught.

link

engine parts emerge. a valve and rocker arm are given to PSB to investigate. was it from this zero??? 






video

actually the two killed in the USS Ward attack at around 6 am that morning were probably the first


----------



## bianco (Feb 23, 2014)

theliq said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Memorial services held for 72nd anniversary of Darwin bombing - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> ...



You mean the 3 mini subs?

Australia Attacked - Sydney Harbour

_*Sydney Harbour *

In May and June 1942 the war was brought home to Australians on the east coast when the Japanese attacked Sydney Harbour from the sea.

In the late afternoon of 31 May 1942 three Japanese submarines, I-22, I-24 and I-27, sitting about seven nautical miles (13 kilometres) out from Sydney Harbour, each launched a Type A midget submarine for an attack on shipping in Sydney Harbour. 
The night before, I-24 had launched a small floatplane that flew over the harbour, its crew spotting a prize target &#8211; an American heavy cruiser, the USS Chicago. The Japanese hoped to sink this warship and perhaps others anchored in the harbour.

After launching the three two-man midget submarines, the three mother submarines moved to a new position off Port Hacking to await the return of the six submariners sent into the harbour. They would wait there until 3 June.

The response to the attack was marred by confusion. Vision was limited and ferries continued to run as the midget submarines were hunted. At about 12.30 am there was an explosion on the naval depot ship HMAS Kuttabul, a converted harbour ferry, which was moored at Garden Island as an accommodation vessel. 
The crew of the midget submarine from I-24 had fired at the *USS Chicago* but missed, the torpedo striking the Kuttabul instead. Nineteen Australian and two British sailors on the Kuttabul died, the only Allied deaths resulting from the attack, and survivors were pulled from the sinking vessel. _

#####

War is erupting...and the ferries are still running!
Oh 1942, innocent days.



_The bodies of the four Japanese crewmen from the midget submarines launched by I-22 and I-27 were recovered when these two midget submarines were raised. They were cremated at Sydney&#8217;s Eastern Suburbs Crematorium with full naval honours. Rear Admiral Muirhead-Gould, in charge of Sydney Harbour defences, along with the Swiss Consul-General and members of the press, attended the service. 
The admiral&#8217;s decision to accord the enemy a military funeral was criticised by many Australians but he defended his decision to honour the submariners&#8217; bravery. He also hoped that showing respect for the dead men might help to improve the conditions of the many Australians in Japanese prisoner of war camps.

Many Australians resented the naval honours accorded to the four Japanese submariners at their funeral in Sydney.

After the recovery of the two midget submarines a composite was constructed using the bow section of one and the stern of the other. 
It was decided to use this composite midget submarine to raise money for the Royal Australian Navy Relief Fund and the King George Fund for Merchant Sailors. The composite submarine was first put on display at Bennelong Point, now the site of the Sydney Opera House, and people paid a small fee to see it. It was then transported by truck on a 4000-kilometre journey through south-eastern Australia raising further funds. Eleven months after the submarine raid, the composite submarine was installed at the Australian War Memorial in Canberra. 

In November 2006, part of the mystery of the midget submarine from I-24 was solved when divers discovered the wreck of the submarine off Sydney's northern beaches. We will probably never know if Lieutenant Ban and his navigator, Petty Officer Ashibe Mamoru intended to rejoin their 'mother' submarine or whether they had no intention of returning and simply scuttled their vessel. 


etc_


----------



## theliq (Feb 23, 2014)

bianco said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



Thanks for that Bianco.......I bow to your superior knowledge..steve


----------

